# Nubian with Wavy Coat



## Daffodil_Dairy (Jan 27, 2015)

One of my Nubians has a thick, wavy coat. Her mother had one, too. All of my other Nubians have straight fur. Is wavy fur a fault, or does it happen every once in a while?

View attachment 93869


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Is she full nubian? American? Grade?

She's cute


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## Daffodil_Dairy (Jan 27, 2015)

She's a purebred Nubian, and a sweetheart.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Maybe just a weird genetic thing. I don't know


----------

